# 2014 Never Summer SL vs. Proto vs. Cobra



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

forum newb here. 

measurements:
6'0 
200lb
size 11-11.5 boot

looking to upgrade my decade old Forum Elite

primarily riding: east coast trails. SOME park, but not a ton.

wants: something fast, holds edge, easy-to-ride and fun.

i'm trying to decide between the mentioned 3 NS boards. was originally considering a burton custom but after all the great things i've heard on the NS lines, I'm going that direction. 

please advise, thanks!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

From your list the Proto will serve you best, though there are many other options from other brands


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

bseracka said:


> From your list the Proto will serve you best, though there are many other options from other brands


thank you. care to recommend any? from what ive been told never summer and lib tech are basically the two top dogs.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> thank you. care to recommend any? from what ive been told never summer and lib tech are basically the two top dogs.


Oh boy, here comes a shitstorm!mg:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Neversummer and libtech are NOT the top dogs.

There... now you've been told that too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Definitely the Proto from that list. You'd prob like the Gnu Rider's Choice and Spacecase too.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Two other boards I considered with the Proto, but did not ride yet, were the Salomon Time Machine and k2 Happy Hour, both 2014 models.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Oh boy, here comes a shitstorm!mg:


Please explain... I'm ordering today

How does the Burton custom compare??


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Because there are a lot of Neversummer / Mervin fan boys on these forums.
They make very good boards though
I vote the proto.
I like the never summer tech, i have a 2011 gnu riders choice as well. I prefer the NS tech.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

jml22 said:


> Because there are a lot of Neversummer / Mervin fan boys on these forums.
> They make very good boards though
> I vote the proto.
> I like the never summer tech, i have a 2011 gnu riders choice as well. I prefer the NS tech.


Thank you. Do I need to worry about getting a wide board with a size 13 boot??


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you ride much switch? If you do, definitely Proto.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Do you ride much switch? If you do, definitely Proto.


And if you don't, then the SL


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> Thank you. Do I need to worry about getting a wide board with a size 13 boot??


Yea you probably want to look at the Legacy or Proto HDX with a 13 boot.

Also not sure if you really need a Proto if you're just doing a little park and riding east coast ice. The Proto has really solid edge hold but its not nearly as good as the Raptor. My Raptor grips through ice easily while with my Proto I've ended up on my butt a couple times when I didnt see the ice coming.

I havn't ridden the SL(Legacy) but if the edge hold is somewhere in between it might be a little bit of a better choice.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Raptor is a great idea actually
SL profile has great edge hold, fast board too.
Can only imagine what a board with the faster base/dampening tech is like


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Been awhile since I've been on an SL, but the Cobra definitely has better edge hold than the Proto. Not that the Proto's edge hold is bad by any means.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Raptor is a great idea actually
> SL profile has great edge hold, fast board too.
> Can only imagine what a board with the faster base/dampening tech is like


It's probably not the greatest idea actually. The Raptor is a blast making hard carves and in the pow but not for much else. IMO.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

nsrider121 said:


> It's probably not the greatest idea actually. The Raptor is a blast making hard carves and in the pow but not for much else. IMO.


So does SL have a wide version??


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

njfastlfie said:


> So does SL have a wide version??


Yep, the Legacy.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> So does SL have a wide version??


Yea, its called the Legacy. 

According the poster above, the Cobra also has better edge hold. So you may want to check out the CobraX. I think you'd be happy with any of them but the SL is there flagship "all mountain" deck. So dead centre between freeride and park. Sort of seems like it would suit you best. Or look at the Heritage if you want something stiffer, closer to a Raptor.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

nsrider121 said:


> Yea you probably want to look at the Legacy or Proto HDX with a 13 boot.
> 
> Also not sure if you really need a Proto if you're just doing a little park and riding east coast ice. The Proto has really solid edge hold but its not nearly as good as the Raptor. My Raptor grips through ice easily while with my Proto I've ended up on my butt a couple times when I didnt see the ice coming.
> 
> I havn't ridden the SL(Legacy) but if the edge hold is somewhere in between it might be a little bit of a better choice.


I thought I read the proto is the SL with latest tech... At only $50 more why not?


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep, the Legacy.


Thx now I'm deciding between legacy or heritage


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> I thought I read the proto is the SL with latest tech... At only $50 more why not?


Like I said, I havnt ridden the SL so I dont know exactly how it rides. The Proto does have more tech and they have made some really good changes to the Proto this year. I am riding last years Proto CT so I cant tell you much about the the HD, but there are some good reviews online.

What Level rider are you? The Heritage is gona be a little more beastly to throw around. Its more of an attack the mountain, agressive board.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

njfastlfie said:


> I thought I read the proto is the SL with latest tech... At only $50 more why not?


No, the proto is a new board. It's a medium flex all mountain true twin. Proto does have new tech compared to the SL. SL is a directional all mountain board, and has been the single board solution for a lot of people for years.

There's not really a new tech SL. Closest is probably the Cobra, which is a directional all mountain, same tech at the Proto. Differences from SL: blunted tip and tail, longer effective edge, slightly spaded tail for powder riding, but overall pretty similar.

After reading all of this thread, I'm thinking cobra is your board. Raptor isn't made for east coast. You don't need a twin. SL is "old" tech (still a great board, just you said why not spend a little more, and I agree).


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

The best solution is to buy all 3, SL, proto and cobra. hahah
But to be honest, you can't go wrong with any of your choices.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

njfastlfie said:


> Thx now I'm deciding between legacy or heritage


I'd go Legacy for the east coast. It's a little softer and more playful.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

nsrider121 said:


> Like I said, I havnt ridden the SL so I dont know exactly how it rides. The Proto does have more tech and they have made some really good changes to the Proto this year. I am riding last years Proto CT so I cant tell you much about the the HD, but there are some good reviews online.
> 
> What Level rider are you? The Heritage is gona be a little more beastly to throw around. Its more of an attack the mountain, agressive board.


I'm intermediate looking to cruise with slighttt park play.

I need a wide board too (size 13 boot)


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Go with the Legacy. The heritage is more board than you need.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> Thank you. Do I need to worry about getting a wide board with a size 13 boot??


Yes yes yes a wide, with a size 13 boot, definitely.

And x4 on the Proto


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

JPOW said:


> Yes yes yes a wide, with a size 13 boot, definitely.
> 
> And x4 on the Proto


Intermediate cruising with very little park and very little switch = NOT proto...


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

kaborkian said:


> Intermediate cruising with very little park and very little switch = NOT proto...


Sooooo....legacy?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

njfastlfie said:


> Sooooo....legacy?


Or cobra x. You could really flip a coin and be happy with either. I would think the cobra has better edge hold. As I mentioned above they are really pretty similar. Cobra is not as good switch, better in powder.

Oh, and I'd recommend the 161. I'm about your size, but boots are 10.5, and I'm on a cobra (not x) 161


----------

